

Write a C function and get a free computer - lessthunk
http://lessthunk.com/2015/06/09/write-a-c-function-and-get-a-free-computer/

======
mmastrac
Blogspam, real source is: [https://www.parallella.org/2015/06/02/write-one-c-
function-a...](https://www.parallella.org/2015/06/02/write-one-c-function-and-
get-a-free-computer/)

